# Serebii or Marriland?



## S.K (Nov 15, 2008)

Well?

Me? Marriland, everytime. Serebii is good, but ugly and overrated.

Marriland's awesome! :D


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2008)

Neither.

Serebii is ugly and overrated, never been to Marriland in the first place.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 15, 2008)

Voted Marriland, his videos and his team rock.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 15, 2008)

Both are complete garbage.


----------



## o_O (Nov 15, 2008)

Both suck. but if I HAD to choose, Serebii. I voted neither though.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't really think it's appropriate to start threads that particularly encourage the bashing of other forums. 

Other mods may feel free to disagree and reopen this.


----------

